#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  My garden in springtime  ( UK ) video , show us yours please

## nigelandjan

Sorry about putting this in the Thai garden section ,, I went through all the options and couldnt really find anywhere else to put it.

 This is an idea I have been toying with for a while ,, it would be good to see others interested in growing theyre fruit and veg post pictures of theyre gardens through the seasons as the crops grow ( or not ) 


I wouldnt expect to see anyone go to all the bother of doing a video ,, just some pictures would be great .


Anyway I thought you might like to have a look around my spring garden ,, later on I will probably post just some pictures of the various crops as they progress toward the next stage as they grow up a bit .

Hope you enjoy .








 :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

Very nice Nigel.
I had a nice little garden, way back in the early 90's with the first wife (back on the East Coast of USA). My favorite were the sugar snap peas. I used to eat those right off the vine, couldn't grow enough of them.
I have one sister who's really into gardening as well.

I might try some gardening in Thailand, but I don't think sugar snap peas will grow there.

Steve

----------


## palexxxx

Well done,  Nigel.  I'm looking forward to when I have a place of my own here.  I want to grow fruit,  although I don't know why.  They're cheap enough to buy.

----------


## Aberlour

Great video Nige, put a smile on my face that. Loved the commentary. Especially,  "I beg your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden"  :Smile: 

It's a lovely sized garden, you don't get those with the houses they throw up these days, and you've got it laid out nicely. Hope you make another vid when it's all ready to be eaten. And then I dare say we'll be seeing it on your plate on the dinner thread.  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I feel proper cheated , I though Nigel was going to get his ladder out and  climb  high into the sky , and  do a special  perched at 45 degrees ,  showcasing his jungle like roof garden with his prize winning Algae, lichen and  Moss , and  go on to explain  which are edible or medicinal .

But no , he's just plodding about his garden,
 I cant make out from his reflection  if he's got a bright orange  shirt on , or is just  topless with a radio active sun tan , either way he seems to have  scared all the birds  and butterflys away .

I'd be a bit pissed off if I was that   Rhubarb plant ;  survives the whole harsh winter and doesn't even get a mention ..

----------


## Dillinger

:rofl:  love the farmyard animals.

----------


## Gipsy

Nice... I wish my garden was that organised and well maintained... fancy a very long holiday, Nige...? 

No vegetables here, just a few Habanero peppers growing like weed and while the rainy season slowly moves in the first mangoes are harvested. Jackfruits getting bigger by the day and roseapple in full bloom now. 

The rest of the garden is filled to the rim with ornamental plants and the Plumeria (Frangipani) and Delonix regia (flame tree) are on display now, soon followed by the Hoyas and the Bromeliads. 

Now is the time to take cuttings and I'm doing some trees and shrubs now, just last week fishished potting too many Plumeria pudica 'sticks' but they will be flowering in 6 months time and then I'll be happy I have that many.



Hoya mindorensis in full bloom

----------


## nigelandjan

> I'd be a bit pissed off if I was that Rhubarb plant ; survives the whole harsh winter and doesn't even get a mention ..


If YOU was that rhubarb plant Bluey , I would bring the cow in from next door to excrete its mornings lunch over you to parp you up a bit  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

You look to have a wonderfull garden there Gippo ,, I just love the idea of being able to go and pick some exotic fruit in my wilderness

----------


## S Landreth

> show us yours please


here's one,......

https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...khon-kean.html


 :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Now your just trying to make me feel really sick SL ,,,,,,,,,,,,BTW  you have succeeded   :Smile:    that looks wonderfull mate , could just see me sitting under there for a cold one

----------


## Loombucket

Very nice garden you have there. It looks about ten times the size of mine, but then, I don't have all that grass to cut. I'm still working on mine, but may have some pics to share later in the year. I would like to see yours again, with everything ready to harvest. Well done!

----------


## Bangyai

Very nice Nigel......hope you get a summer to enjoy it.

----------


## toslti

> Very nice Nigel.
> I had a nice little garden, way back in the early 90's with the first wife (back on the East Coast of USA). My favorite were the sugar snap peas. I used to eat those right off the vine, couldn't grow enough of them.
> I have one sister who's really into gardening as well.
> 
> I might try some gardening in Thailand, but I don't think sugar snap peas will grow there.
> 
> Steve


Loads of mangetout available in the local fresh markets here, along with real peas in pods. Cant imagine that they are imported.

----------


## bobforest

Nigel

Thanks for sharing your garden with us.

Good to see another rhubarb-lover. I brought some into Thailand from Oz once. I declared them to the customs officials but their agricultural specialist wasn't on duty at that time, so I explained what the plants were, how one cooked them, and what they tasted like. Plants and me were waved through.

However, they never survived the heat of Isan and I now have to limit myself to sampling the joys of rhubarb when I visit Oz.

bobforest

----------


## nigelandjan

Interesting Bob ,, I guess the poor rhubarb had a shock in the relentless heat .

This year as you can see with everything in the garden its all so far behind because of the LONG cold winter we have had again . We have had one meal so far of it , mabe pull it again in a couple of weeks , but normally there would be a huge clump of it there by now , along with the potatoes , should all be well up by now .

----------


## terry57

Bloody brilliant Nigel, love your garden, can tell you are no spotty chav as your living in a massive gaff and not a squat in Brixton.

Like the Beatles as well, awesome Bra.

You sound like a right geezer mate and reminds me of those hard men who used to live in the East End. They talked like you innit,

Have a nice day Nigel,

Cheers

----------


## Loy Toy

I truly love gardening and your video has really interested me. I look forward to seeing your garden vegetables grow.

Well done mate. Best thread for a long time.

----------


## Aberlour

^ Totally agree LT. Just wish I could contribute. I'm city folk at the minute, no garden to speak of. 

Hope we see some more gardens soon.

----------


## DrAndy

> I want to grow fruit, although I don't know why. They're cheap enough to buy.


fruit and veg always taste better when they are grown at home

and it gives a great sense of accomplishment to nuture a plant and eventually get some produce from it

On my farm I have loads of different fruits, and some veggies, some from Portugal

they survive Ok but the rats can be a nuisance

----------


## nigelandjan

> can tell you are no spotty chav




 Well thanks indeed Tel ,,,,,however I am sorry to spoil the illusion  :Smile: 





> You sound like a right geezer mate and reminds me of those hard men who used to live in the East End. They talked like you innit,


Very observant mate ,, if you want confirmation ask my old mate Dill when he first met me ,, ( and he,s a big handy lad ) ,,,,,yeah there he was waiting at reception , then I came down in the lift and burst out the doors ,, poor bugger ni on shat himself ,, ran up the road he did    :Smile: 




> Have a nice day Nigel,


Cheers for that bud ,, everyday my eyelids part at 4.50am and I think " Great " lets have another day at it !

----------


## nigelandjan

> I truly love gardening and your video has really interested me. I look forward to seeing your garden vegetables grow.
> 
> Well done mate. Best thread for a long time.


Praise indeed ,thanks so much mate ,, but more to the point so glad you enjoyed it ,, mabe it will encourage a few others to post up some pics I hope.


As and when the summer arrives and things progress I promise I will update it all .

I am hoping when I live in Thai to do a similar thread ,, and I will have plenty of time to do some videos if people like that as well

----------


## sunsetter

nice one nige, looks like you got it covered there!!

i threw in loads of bulbs and iris roots a few weeks ago....waiting......

----------


## HermantheGerman

Very nice nigel. How about some trees. I noticed you have no fruit trees like cherrys or apples.

----------


## nigelandjan

No true mate ,, well not quite I do have one very old apple tree in the back hedge .

Its fair comment though ,, and the reason is we have only lived here 4 years and will probably be gone to Thailand for good in the next 2 or 3 years so it dosent make sense to spend on fruit trees to leave for someone else ,, and besides I have a nice low step over fence between my neighbour and when he is out bowling I can nip over and sample his plums  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> when he is out bowling I can nip over and sample his plums


Does he have a bowling green for a back lawn then ?  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Nige. I wish I had your green fingers.
Here's my garden about 2 years ago...I'm gonna' start a new thread about 'My garden in Thailand.'
You'll all understand when I post it!

----------


## nigelandjan

Wow ! is that your gaff Charley ,, beautifull mate  ,, if were neighbours soon mabe I can come and lend a hand mate

----------


## charleyboy

> if were neighbours soon mabe I can come and lend a hand mate


Cheers Nige. Looking foreward to your assistance.

I'm gonna start a thread about my garden and the changes that are required.
I hope your back is in good shape.

----------


## Dillinger

> if were neighbours soon mabe I can come and lend a hand mate





> I hope your back is in good shape.


Nope, I better not  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> I hope your back is in good shape.



555 if it is its one of the few bits left that aint beyond repair ,, Dill,s correct the rest has either fell orf or packed in  :St George:

----------


## charleyboy

Nige. I think you're going to wish you had waited until I start the post.

Dillie, you're au fait with Cha-am. Come down and give me a lift. The more, the merrier!

----------


## HermantheGerman

> No true mate ,, well not quite I do have one very old apple tree in the back hedge .
> 
> Its fair comment though ,, and the reason is we have only lived here 4 years and will probably be gone to Thailand for good in the next 2 or 3 years so it dosent make sense to spend on fruit trees to leave for someone else ,, and besides I have a nice low step over fence between my neighbour and when he is out bowling I can nip over and sample his plums


_Forbidden fruit tastes the sweetest._

...his plums or hers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HermantheGerman

My garden in springtime:
We had a lousy spring this year here in Germany. About three weeks the sun finnaly came out and blossoms virtualy exploded.
My wife took this picture of our cherry tree.

----------


## Dillinger

> Dillie, you're au fait with Cha-am. Come down and give me a lift


What do you want lifting mate ? That garden looks in great shape. Must take some hard work maintaining a lawn like that in Thailand

----------


## nigelandjan

> My wife took this picture of our cherry tree.


Beautifull mate ,, please post some pics when its loaded with fruit

----------


## charleyboy

My flame/ peacock's tail tree...
Looks even better when the leaves are out.

----------


## S Landreth

Starting another one (outside patio with garden) and will update with pictures next year

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking good SL ,, you have a nice big garden there like Charlie boy,,,, very envious

----------


## somtamslap

Very therapeutic - thanks mate.

Might be able to cancel my shrink appointment this week.... :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

> Starting another one (outside patio with garden) and will update with pictures next year


Nice yard / garden and good looking doggy too.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

I don't have much garden in London

but it is nice to see your pics everyone

years ago when I was married to the first lovely wife, we had a large garden which I loved working in - fruit trees, roses, lawn and shrubs

when we first bought the place the garden was like a jungle - after clearing back all the undergrowth, all sorts of nice plants were hiding

----------


## blue

> have a nice low step over fence between my neighbour and when he is out bowling I can nip over and sample his plums


no wonder he installed a 500000 watt floodlight

----------


## charleyboy

> when we first bought the place the garden was like a jungle - after clearing back all the undergrowth, all sorts of nice plants were hiding


Sound like a man who could help me!

----------


## nigelandjan

A bit of an update from the garden ,, unfortunately we are still in winter here 5 deg yesterday not a lot going on everything struggling to survive at the mo 


A few lettuce seeds germinating 

[/URL][/IMG]



The little red leaves are beetroot + tomatoes + a courgette 



[/URL][/IMG]



The new potatoes just poking through 



[/URL][/IMG]



You can see the broad beans have moved on a bit , the bees have done their bit and bean pods are forming now .



[/URL][/IMG]




We are eating the radish now , and you can also see the french beans trying to come up 





[/URL][/IMG]



Stawberries have formed and we have now had enough rain , its just some bloody heat we need to turn them ripe and swell them up a bit 



[/URL][/IMG]




The potatoes in these pots are coming on a bit better now 





[/URL][/IMG]




Showing here now as well allthough a different variety





[/URL][/IMG]




Spinach going nowhere fast same as in the video weeks ago 




[/URL][/IMG]





Runner beans slowly getting more leaf sets . One of the main probs we have is despite me putting lots of manure etc in the soil it has been leached out by almost continual rain for 8 months or so 



[/URL][/IMG]



Well sorry its nothing too exciting but just a bit of an update if anyones interested ,, will post again when there is something to harvest ( fingers crossed )

----------


## charleyboy

> Spinach going nowhere fast same as in the video weeks ago


Popeye's gonna be distraught!
I can't believe the weather you're having, I was watching the golf from Wentworth, look's more like winter.

----------


## nigelandjan

Your right there Charley mate ,, it must be difficult for you lads in so much heat to picture how cold it is here ,, infact I have just had the boiler repaired today and yes the heating is on 25/05/2013

----------


## bobforest

Nigel

Good to see the rhubarb coming on - let me know when the rhubarb pie is ready!

What's the blue things around the strawberries? - some sort of snail bait?

bobforest

----------


## nigelandjan

555 no Bob its the remains of a plastic shield I had over them last year , the remainder has blown over my neighbours garden

----------


## blue

Nigels gone from teakdoor 
and no one is  bothering to tend  his  My Garden  in spingtime  thread ....

Curious, I emailed his neighbour for an update  and he kindly sent these photos's 

at least it's still looking green 







the famous rhubarb

----------


## charleyboy

^ Watchout Blue. He's back!

----------


## nigelandjan

Here is some of the first produce of the garden lovely new potatoes , broad beans , and some of the young cabbage leaves from the red cabbage plants ,, when cooked the come up a beautifull bright green ,, this was yesterdays veg on my plate , delicious

----------


## BigRed

strange looking broad beans

----------


## nigelandjan

What do the broad beans look like that you eat BR ?  

Theyre the only ones I have ever grown mate ,, grow them every year I love em !

----------


## S Landreth

> Starting another one (outside patio with garden) and will update with pictures next year


an update

Had to build a 6 inch by 6 inch concrete base and set a two brick high retaining wall around the Sonora pebble (rounded pebble and soft on the feet) to hold it back from rolling away from the patio.

Only have 2/3s of the new garden around the house built during this trip back to the states and should finish next year.






The dirt you see under the table (in the second picture above) is from the damn armadillo I havent caught yet.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

What did the timber frame set you back - materials wise?

Nice.

----------


## Derk

> The dirt you see under the table (in the second picture above) is from the damn armadillo I havent caught yet.


Be happy to have such lovely creature close to be extinct around yu.
He seems to like you, may be in the hope you provide a safe home for him...

If you don't agree you can have a nice dinner packing one of the few left into a clay wrapping and cook it in a charcoal groove for some hours.  :mid: 

Bye,
Derk

----------

